# Are there different HDMI cables?



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Okay, I added a BOSE sound bar and attached it with an HDMI cable I had from when we were tied to spectrum. Once it was connected, I went to the settings in the TV and selected HDMI (ARC) and all seemed good. BUT, after the TV was turned off and back on later, there was no sound from the bar or TV. If I went back into settings and switched the sound back to the TV and then back to the sound bar it was fine. UNTIL I turned the TV off and back on again and I had the same issue. So, I switched to the optical cable. Everything is fine except the TV remote won't control the sound. I would rather not use two remotes if it can be helped.

Now, I have heard there are differences between HDMI cables? Any thoughts on this?

Thanks


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

HDMI digital. It either works or it doesn't. It's not like old analog where you had signal loss.
Does the sound bar turn off with the TV? I suspect if you turned the TV on first then sound bar it might work.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

joed said:


> HDMI digital. It either works or it doesn't. It's not like old analog where you had signal loss.
> Does the sound bar turn off with the TV? I suspect if you turned the TV on first then sound bar it might work.


Yes, we just use the TV remote. The sound is set at about what we always have it set to. I've been reading a ton online and it sounds like I need a HDMI (ARC) cable in order for the TV remote to control the sound. I don't mind buying a cable, but it's a bit of a pain to get to for connecting so I wanted to try and make sure that was the issue.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Mike Milam said:


> it sounds like I need a HDMI (ARC) cable in order for the TV remote to control the sound.


I thought you were using an HDMI cable.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

OK, I was curious so I did a quick search. Lots of hits on "HDMI vs HDMI Arc." I learned something today. Here's one simple answer to save y'all the trouble of searching:



> *What is HDMI ARC?*
> 
> HDMI ARC is a technology found on most modern home-theatre systems. It stands for Audio Return Channel. The technology was introduced in HDMI 1.4 versions, and it has become the standard for most HDMI cables today.
> 
> ...


I think that bolded part is what you're looking for.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

CaptTom said:


> OK, I was curious so I did a quick search. Lots of hits on "HDMI vs HDMI Arc." I learned something today. Here's one simple answer to save y'all the trouble of searching:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that bolded part is what you're looking for.


That's what I needed, thanks. I have a ton of cables but as much trouble as it is getting it routed, I will order a new HDMI (ARC) cable.


----------



## geenowalker (Aug 19, 2013)

CaptTom said:


> OK, I was curious so I did a quick search. Lots of hits on "HDMI vs HDMI Arc." I learned something today. Here's one simple answer to save y'all the trouble of searching:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that bolded part is what you're looking for.


Cable wars ended years ago....

Old days we had a RGB and (Red and Black) to get the sound from a receiver to DVD (device). HDMI came out to send the sound and picture in 1 HD signal requiring 1 cable (instead of sometimes 5), but information was still only in one direction. HDMI ARC returns the signal from the device to the tv so the info can be used by the receiver.
To give you and idea. My cable runs into my receiver and then distributes through my sound system and TV for the image. I use the speakers for sound with the TV sound turned down very low (cant hear from TV). If I push Mute on the TV, the receiver knows my TV is muted and will play music automatically, or a sound feed from another input because it received info from through the ARC. Playing COD or a video game, I can mute the video game, and pick up SportCenter or news through the audio. This is mostly outdated with the processors that run everything.

All HDMI cables are ARC today.

Better cables for sound are negligable. The difference in cables (Walmart vs Monster) is undetectable.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Resolution: I ordered a HDMI(ARC) and installed it this afternoon. Works fine now. Thanks everyone.


----------

